# Jesus' beard



## Wild Olive

I have heard several people mention that Jesus' beard was plucked out during the scourging. I'm sure that it is not in the gospels, what is the source for this?


----------



## ChristianasJourney

It was in a prophecy from Isaiah 50:6.


Isa 50:6
I gave My back to those who strike {me,} and My cheeks to those who pluck out the beard; I did not cover My face from humiliation and spitting.


----------



## pastorway

*From Messianic Prophecy*

Ack...while I was gathering the verses and posting someone (a GAL) beat me to it! 

Anyway - here is my answer...it is the same as above!


[b:a2a561ffc6]Isaiah 50[/b:a2a561ffc6]

1 Thus says the LORD: &quot;Where is the certificate of your mother's divorce, Whom I have put away? Or which of My creditors is it to whom I have sold you? For your iniquities you have sold yourselves, And for your transgressions your mother has been put away. 2Why, when I came, was there no man? Why, when I called, was there none to answer? Is My hand shortened at all that it cannot redeem? Or have I no power to deliver? Indeed with My rebuke I dry up the sea, I make the rivers a wilderness; Their fish stink because there is no water, And die of thirst. 3I clothe the heavens with blackness, And I make sackcloth their covering.&quot; 4&quot;The Lord GOD has given Me The tongue of the learned, That I should know how to speak A word in season to him who is weary. He awakens Me morning by morning, He awakens My ear To hear as the learned. [b:a2a561ffc6]5The Lord GOD has opened My ear; And I was not rebellious, Nor did I turn away. 6I gave My back to those who struck Me, And My cheeks to those who plucked out the beard; I did not hide My face from shame and spitting. [/b:a2a561ffc6] 7&quot;For the Lord GOD will help Me; Therefore I will not be disgraced; Therefore I have set My face like a flint, And I know that I will not be ashamed. 8He is near who justifies Me; Who will contend with Me? Let us stand together. Who is My adversary? Let him come near Me. 9Surely the Lord GOD will help Me; Who is he who will condemn Me? Indeed they will all grow old like a garment; The moth will eat them up. 10&quot;Who among you fears the LORD? Who obeys the voice of His Servant? Who walks in darkness And has no light? Let him trust in the name of the LORD And rely upon his God. 11Look, all you who kindle a fire, Who encircle yourselves with sparks: Walk in the light of your fire and in the sparks you have kindled-- This you shall have from My hand: You shall lie down in torment.

See Matthew 26:67; 27:26, 30; Mark 14:65; 15:19; Luke 22:63; John 18:22 

[Edited on 3-27-04 by pastorway]


----------



## ChristianasJourney

[quote:25ad9ce1aa][i:25ad9ce1aa]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:25ad9ce1aa]
Ack...while I was gathering the verses and posting someone (a GAL) beat me to it! 

[Edited on 3-27-04 by pastorway] [/quote:25ad9ce1aa]

:biggrin: Isn't Bible software great? Three clicks and I had the answer.  Of course, not as comprehensive as your answer.

Edited to add:

I was just so happy that there was a question I could answer I couldn't get my first post done fast enough. 

[Edited on 3-27-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Wild Olive

Thanks Guys, 

I thought it must be from the OT. I made the mistake of searching with the word &quot;beard&quot; and the KJV does not use that word in the passage.

[Edited on 3-27-2004 by Wild Olive]


----------

